

Proving Amy Hoy Wrong: The $0.99 Challenge - sgdesign
http://sachagreif.com/proving-amy-hoy-wrong-the-0-99-challenge/

======
zaidf
I hope you have an option to buy copies for friends(who get it in their
email).

